# :-( Dragonball Evolution :-(



## Zarkz (Dec 11, 2008)

And here I was, hoping this would be halfway decent, this looks nothing like DragonBall


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Dec 11, 2008)

I can't tell what you post...


----------



## vietknightx (Dec 11, 2008)

i dont see anything


----------



## Zarkz (Dec 11, 2008)

It wont show the vid, well , heres the link  :       http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o-TIj_yTSa0


----------



## Jax (Dec 11, 2008)




----------



## Zarkz (Dec 11, 2008)

Im gonna put that in meh 1st post, ok? 
Edit 1: o, thats how u put vids up! thx for ur help


----------



## Curley5959 (Dec 11, 2008)

Nothing like Dragonball


----------



## da_head (Dec 11, 2008)

uh....isn't this the movie? if so, extremely old news


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Dec 11, 2008)

OMG... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















     Wow how did America ruin Dragon Ball? How?! They ruined Mario Bros now this! I think GOD they hadn't decided to make a Sonic movie!


----------



## Nottulys (Dec 11, 2008)

Meh....they could'nt do just a kick-ass looking CGI movie.....bastards.


----------



## Zarkz (Dec 11, 2008)

da_head said:
			
		

> uh....isn't this the movie? if so, extremely old news


I know, but this is a new trailer, and it show cases it's shitiness.
This movie is Fagtastic


----------



## DokiDoki98 (Dec 11, 2008)

THATS PICOLO. 


looks like Ming the Merciless painted green


Isn't Roshi like....old


----------



## xcalibur (Dec 11, 2008)

Urm... Welcome to Hollywood?
You didn't add the youtube video properly but I can only imagine thats the trailer for the dragonball film.
It has been discussed aready but I have to say that it needs restating

THIS FILM WIL SUCK BALLS

Of course that won't stop me from going to the cinema to watch it.

And if this disturbs you, then please stop looking for cashin trailers from now on...
We have ninja scroll, akira and death note confirmed and we have rumors of sailor moon coming up ;__;


----------



## Ace Gunman (Dec 11, 2008)

It's extremely easy to ruin DragonBall. Think about it, the hair alone is physically impossible in reality. Right off the bat none of the characters look like how they should and the film is effectively lost to the chances of an accurate adaption. DragonBall as a franchise has built-in live action stopgaps that automatically ruin the film possibilities. How about Oolong? There's no way you could portray a 3 foot tall talking shapeshifter pig with any sort of dignity. Again, automatically ruined.

The fact of the matter is, it's impossible to make a live action adaption of DragonBall without immediately ruining it strictly because the series doesn't translate well to real world situations, physics, images, etc.

And as I've said from the beginning, this was _always_ going to be a terrible DragonBall film (for the reasons I stated above and more), but at the very least it might be able to stand as an alright film in its own right. The example I most commonly use is Final Fantasy: The Spirits Within. Terrible as a _Final Fantasy_ movie, but a good scifi film if you take away the Final Fantasy name and expectations.


----------



## Zarkz (Dec 11, 2008)

Xcalibur said:
			
		

> Urm... Welcome to Hollywood?
> You didn't add the youtube video properly but I can only imagine thats the trailer for the dragonball film.
> It has been discussed aready but I have to say that it needs restating
> 
> ...


Death Note's been done, and it want that bad


----------



## vietknightx (Dec 11, 2008)

this movie looks so kick ass lol im still gonna watch this


----------



## xcalibur (Dec 12, 2008)

Zarkz said:
			
		

> Xcalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm talking a hollywood adaptation


----------



## Zarkz (Dec 12, 2008)

Xcalibur said:
			
		

> Zarkz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...










R.I.P Death Note


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Dec 12, 2008)

*we have rumors of sailor moon coming up ;__; * 

Tell me you're joking right?! Sailor Moon was bastardize in America. I will seriously refuse to believe they are going to make a movie of it.


----------



## da_head (Dec 12, 2008)

LOL sailor moon. i remb watchin that as a kid on ytv (or w/e it was called back then) xD


----------



## goku1980 (Dec 12, 2008)

ive got a copy of the new db special with english subs it kicks ass i havent seen the vid for the live action ive decided as a fan of the show ill wait for it no trailers or spoliers if it sucks then it sucks i still want to be suprised


----------



## Hop2089 (Dec 12, 2008)

Sailor Moon movie that's crossing the line if Hollywood makes it.  I sense ugly characters, terrible and non related plot, and an R rating.


----------



## Zarkz (Dec 12, 2008)

goku1980 said:
			
		

> ive got a copy of the new db special with english subs it kicks ass i havent seen the vid for the live action ive decided as a fan of the show ill wait for it no trailers or spoliers if it sucks then it sucks i still want to be suprised


U mean Yo! SOn Goku and his friends return?   I saw it , was boring


----------



## Anakir (Dec 12, 2008)

The best way to enjoy the movie is NOT to think of it as Dragonball. I hate to say it, but it'll totally ruin the experience. I'm going to have to keep telling myself that when watching this.


----------



## cupajoe (Dec 12, 2008)

How long does it take to ruin my childhood? 1 minute and 56 seconds.


----------



## Zarkz (Dec 12, 2008)

cupajoe38 said:
			
		

> How long does it take to ruin my childhood? 1 minute and 56 seconds.


lol, mine too!


----------



## Jax (Dec 12, 2008)

Canonbeat234 said:
			
		

> OMG...
> 
> 
> 
> ...








FEAR IT!


----------



## Private|Par (Dec 12, 2008)

I agree with the majority of posts in here. Don't look at it as a Dragonball movie, your eyes will be bleeding by the end of the title sequence. Go in with no preconceptions and see how it is as an actual MOVIE.


----------



## IceRentoraa29 (Dec 12, 2008)

Jax said:
			
		

> Canonbeat234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 This is now officially the scariest thing I've ever seen.


----------



## CockroachMan (Dec 12, 2008)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> It's extremely easy to ruin DragonBall. Think about it, the hair alone is physically impossible in reality. Right off the bat none of the characters look like how they should and the film is effectively lost to the chances of an accurate adaption. DragonBall as a franchise has built-in live action stopgaps that automatically ruin the film possibilities. How about Oolong? There's no way you could portray a 3 foot tall talking shapeshifter pig with any sort of dignity. Again, automatically ruined.
> 
> The fact of the matter is, it's impossible to make a live action adaption of DragonBall without immediately ruining it strictly because the series doesn't translate well to real world situations, physics, images, etc.
> 
> And as I've said from the beginning, this was _always_ going to be a terrible DragonBall film (for the reasons I stated above and more), but at the very least it might be able to stand as an alright film in its own right. The example I most commonly use is Final Fantasy: The Spirits Within. Terrible as a _Final Fantasy_ movie, but a good scifi film if you take away the Final Fantasy name and expectations.



Indeed.. if you ignore the name.. this might be an ok movie.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The idea of making a Dragon Ball movie is ridiculous from the start.. this trailer looks like one of those fake game movie trailers that you see on Youtube, it looks like a completely serious and realistic movie, while Dragon Ball always had a big focus on comedy and fantasy.. Goku sounds like a serious fighter wanting to avenge his master's death or something..


----------



## jumpman17 (Dec 12, 2008)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> Sailor Moon movie that's crossing the line if Hollywood makes it.  I sense ugly characters, terrible and non related plot, and an R rating.



I hope they bring back Saban's original pitch when first wanting to bring Sailor Moon to America:


----------



## Veho (Dec 12, 2008)

I'm with Ace on this one. He's 100% correct about the visuals, and those alone would bury the film. Also, would _anyone_ but the most avid fans watch a movie about a weremonkey who looks like an 8-year-old kid (we're talking Phantom Menace Anakin here, only worse), who trudges around with a walking talking 3-foot pig with every fetish imaginable, looking for a dragon's balls, only to wish for women's underwear once they summon said dragon. 

And before you answer, _no, no they wouldn't_. Only about _half_ of the Dragonball fans would watch that (the other half would call it a travesty and refuse to watch it for whatever reason). The film would be rated "*WTF*, for seriously, WTF", and end up such a fiasco Hollywood would force themselves to forget anything remotely related to dragons _or_ balls ever existed.


----------



## imz (Dec 12, 2008)

here's the HD version

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=_rkCUPwuqqI

Don't forget to click 'watch in HD' underneath the video


----------



## gizmo_gal (Dec 12, 2008)

*trembles*...I, I dont know what to say. I knew about this movie since the earliest rumors and fake posters but I haven't followed it in like...2 years. I'm a recovering DBZ Addict...I guess if they keep this up it wont be very hard for me not  to blow all my money and waste all my time of DBZ stuff after this movie comes out...*vomits*.

This trailer sickens me. Did you see "Piccolo"? What is this, the 80's? Fox better not release this crap to the public or I'm gonna Kamehameha down their studio.


----------



## CockroachMan (Dec 12, 2008)

Veho said:
			
		

> I'm with Ace on this one. He's 100% correct about the visuals, and those alone would bury the film. Also, would _anyone_ but the most avid fans watch a movie about a weremonkey who looks like an 8-year-old kid (we're talking Phantom Menace Anakin here, only worse), who trudges around with a walking talking 3-foot pig with every fetish imaginable, looking for a dragon's balls, only to wish for women's underwear once they summon said dragon.
> 
> And before you answer, _no, no they wouldn't_. Only about _half_ of the Dragonball fans would watch that (the other half would call it a travesty and refuse to watch it for whatever reason). The film would be rated "*WTF*, for seriously, WTF", and end up such a fiasco Hollywood would force themselves to forget anything remotely related to dragons _or_ balls ever existed.



I'm watching it for the lulz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But I'm not paying for it!


----------



## cosmo2389 (Dec 12, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I hope they bring back Saban's original pitch when first wanting to bring Sailor Moon to America:



Thank goodness that was never actually aired! While I knew that Saban had attempted to make it live action, I had never seen the "proof-of-concept". While the dub was pure crap, it was waaaaaaaaaaaay better than that!!!!!

But thanks for the laughs!! Haha!

As for the Dragonball movie... I have never seen Dragonball Z or Dragonball to amount to anything (I just couldn't get into those series... I extremely like anime, but not those two... O.o) But as for the live-action movie... I think that it may be interesting despite its large share of mess-ups (I mean all of the characters just look wrong... I may not have watched the series, but I am familiar with the characters.) But the way the characters look is beside the point, if the story is decent and the other visuals are at least up to par, the film may actually have a chance. While I won't go to see it in theaters, I do plan on watching at some point.


----------



## Deleted member 110780 (Dec 12, 2008)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> It's extremely easy to ruin DragonBall. Think about it, the hair alone is physically impossible in reality. Right off the bat none of the characters look like how they should and the film is effectively lost to the chances of an accurate adaption. DragonBall as a franchise has built-in live action stopgaps that automatically ruin the film possibilities. How about Oolong? There's no way you could portray a 3 foot tall talking shapeshifter pig with any sort of dignity. Again, automatically ruined.
> 
> The fact of the matter is, it's impossible to make a live action adaption of DragonBall without immediately ruining it strictly because the series doesn't translate well to real world situations, physics, images, etc.
> 
> ...


Zac Efron as Kira and Gerard Way as L XD


----------



## WildWon (Dec 12, 2008)

We've had Live action movies based on both Fist of the North Star and Double Dragon. And you're disappointed that THIS isn't living up to the animated series?

As soon as a live-action DB was announced, there is NO part of ANYBODY that thinks "This will be good!"


----------



## da_head (Dec 12, 2008)

there is one main reason why this movie will fail.



Spoiler: click if you dare



goku is white


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Dec 12, 2008)

NO! SEGA can't do that...can they...are they going to launch that movie into theaters?!


----------



## Hop2089 (Dec 12, 2008)

jumpman17 said:
			
		

> I hope they bring back Saban's original pitch when first wanting to bring Sailor Moon to America:



Good god that's even worse than expected.  Good thing that didn't see a movie screen because whoa Usagi looks like barbie in a sailor outfit doing terrible ballet.


----------



## Veho (Dec 12, 2008)

da_head said:
			
		

> there is one main reason why this movie will fail.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Instead of being _what_ exactly? An alien weremonkey?


----------



## CockroachMan (Dec 12, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> We've had Live action movies based on both Fist of the North Star and Double Dragon. And you're disappointed that THIS isn't living up to the animated series?
> 
> As soon as a live-action DB was announced, there is NO part of ANYBODY that thinks "This will be good!"



I liked the Double Dragon movie when I was a kid.. and it was more faithful to the games than this is


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Dec 12, 2008)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> WildWon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So true cocky. So true...


----------



## Upperleft (Dec 12, 2008)

Gotta love the KAH MAH HAH MAH HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAI at the end xD


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Dec 12, 2008)

gizmo_gal said:
			
		

> *trembles*...I, I dont know what to say. I knew about this movie since the earliest rumors and fake posters but I haven't followed it in like...2 years. I'm a recovering DBZ Addict...I guess if they keep this up it wont be very hard for me not  to blow all my money and waste all my time of DBZ stuff after this movie comes out...*vomits*.
> 
> This trailer sickens me. Did you see "Piccolo"? What is this, the 80's? Fox better not release this crap to the public or I'm gonna Kamehameha down their studio.
> 
> ...




double dragon was actually not that bad for its time if ya think about it....


----------



## VVoltz (Feb 27, 2009)

I saw the trailer.... it does look a LOT better than the new Street Fighter movie!


----------



## JoseGabriel (Feb 27, 2009)

Disappointing and pathetic.

/topic.


----------



## Masta_mind257 (Feb 27, 2009)

VVoltz said:
			
		

> I saw the trailer.... it does look a LOT better than the new Street Fighter movie!



Teaser trailer shows more sfx such as ki blasts, looks good in my opinion and the oozaru is shown for a split second. Although shenron looks a little kiddish and you can tell it's computerised.


----------



## Inferior_Design (Feb 27, 2009)

So many things wrong with this movie...
Goku is asian
Master Roshi is too young
King Piccolo doesn't look anything like a Namek
Bulma's hair isn't blue


But I'll prolly end up seeing it anyway.


----------



## iritegood (Feb 27, 2009)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> It's extremely easy to ruin DragonBall. Think about it, the hair alone is physically impossible in reality. Right off the bat none of the characters look like how they should and the film is effectively lost to the chances of an accurate adaption. DragonBall as a franchise has built-in live action stopgaps that automatically ruin the film possibilities. How about Oolong? There's no way you could portray a 3 foot tall talking shapeshifter pig with any sort of dignity. Again, automatically ruined.
> 
> The fact of the matter is, it's impossible to make a live action adaption of DragonBall without immediately ruining it strictly because the series doesn't translate well to real world situations, physics, images, etc.
> 
> And as I've said from the beginning, this was _always_ going to be a terrible DragonBall film (for the reasons I stated above and more), but at the very least it might be able to stand as an alright film in its own right. The example I most commonly use is Final Fantasy: The Spirits Within. Terrible as a _Final Fantasy_ movie, but a good scifi film if you take away the Final Fantasy name and expectations.


Qft, maybe this will be a surprise-hit like Iron Man?


...
T.T


----------



## xcalibur (Feb 27, 2009)

I wonder why they didn't make it a film dedicated to fans rather than releasing it to the idiotic masses?
Clearly the producers only had a vague idea of dragonball before starting this project and it sort of makes me sad. 
Surely they'll have a much larger chance at success if they at least partly stayed close to the story? 
As it stands now, the only similarity this film has with the anime is the name.


----------



## ThommyDude (Feb 27, 2009)

alright.. dragonball movie with real people.... it sucks...
could they like make this movie with the cartoon characters??

problems: Goku is asian... and he can't turn super saiyan..
then master roshi.... he's not just too young! he's also aisian and doesn't have a beard
well they really screwed up on this on!


----------



## saxamo (Feb 28, 2009)

Can I get a big "WAT?!"

p.s. bulma's hot. 
p.p.s. i wanna see shenlong in this


----------



## NeSchn (Feb 28, 2009)

I never liked the show. Hell I don't even like anime, it bores the shit out of me.

The movie looks awful too lol.


----------



## Masta_mind257 (Mar 1, 2009)

ThommyTheBoy said:
			
		

> alright.. dragonball movie with real people.... it sucks...
> could they like make this movie with the cartoon characters??
> 
> problems: Goku is asian... and he can't turn super saiyan..
> ...



wtf? Goku isn't asian hes an alien and afaik
asian=/=alien (but who knows lol)


----------



## cocomonk22 (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm still looking forward to this movie. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It looks better than the SF movie that just came out.

I've watched the SMB movie many times, and I'm certain DB:E will be a better movie than that was.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Mar 5, 2009)

i was kinda like 'wut o.O' when i saw the trailer
the real life goku isnt even asian! and i thought goku was this lil boy like 5 years old with a monkey tail.
and why is bulma all tomb-raider like...
and since when did she have a TRANSFORMER MOTORCYCLE ._.


----------



## cocomonk22 (Mar 5, 2009)

This takes place late during the Dragonball anime timeframe, during the Picollo arc a little before the beginning of the Z anime. The movie's condensing the story and changing some aspects of the story to speed through the Dragonball storyline.


----------

